# Concrete sidewalk against foundation - leaking



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The foundation has cracks and weeping tiles are not draining the water or the basement would dry no matter what water flows on the sidewalk.
Digging on the outside is the only real way to fix it once and for all.


----------



## zrooster99 (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't know much about weeping tiles... but my foundation is concrete block, if that makes any difference?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

zrooster99 said:


> I don't know much about weeping tiles... but my foundation is concrete block, if that makes any difference?


 

Here's a link that will show you what weeping tile is,and what it does click on the thumbnails.


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...KsPU0gHgsYG4Dg&sqi=2&ved=0CD4Q9QEwAw&dur=1570


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if you built this curb. would there be somewhere for the water to drain to ?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

to get away on the cheap, form & place a conc ' curb ' on top of the walk against the bsmt wall,,, try to bond the new curb to the sidwalk & cut jnts to match the walk's jnts,,, we'd use sill-seal 'tween the conc & house then, after curing, trim the sill-seal to create a reservoir for sealant,,, we'd use 100% silicone or sika polyurethane,,, the sill-seal acts as backer rod.

we'd probably also coat the whole curb AND 1" of the walk w/something like abyss or sani-tre,,, to get away cheaper, insert backer rod into the jnt & seal,,, then abyss or sani-tred,,, as others have noted, wtr has to have someplace to go,,, hopefully AWAY from your very fine home


----------



## manikinrunner (Jun 16, 2020)

stadry said:


> to get away on the cheap, form & place a conc ' curb ' on top of the walk against the bsmt wall,,, try to bond the new curb to the sidwalk & cut jnts to match the walk's jnts,,, we'd use sill-seal 'tween the conc & house then, after curing, trim the sill-seal to create a reservoir for sealant,,, we'd use 100% silicone or sika polyurethane,,, the sill-seal acts as backer rod.
> 
> we'd probably also coat the whole curb AND 1" of the walk w/something like abyss or sani-tre,,, to get away cheaper, insert backer rod into the jnt & seal,,, then abyss or sani-tred,,, as others have noted, wtr has to have someplace to go,,, hopefully AWAY from your very fine home


This has to be the best bit of info I've seen on this topic after searching the entire friggin internet. I have a 0.5 -2.25" gap along my driveway and foundation (house built in1921, driveway in the 50s) and this has been what I've been wondering (creating a curb). Totally gonna give it a shot, because I feel like caulking only would be a disaster.:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> this sidewalk slopes as well. Lastly, the sidewalk slightly slopes towards the foundation. As you can imagine, when it rains, water comes down the sidewalk, up against the foundation, and the basement gets wet.
> 
> I really really don't want to rip up this sidewalk,


Ayuh,..... Look into mud jacking, or foam jacking the sidewalk, 'n driveway,.....

The low side is jacked up from below, to pitch the water _Away_ from the house,.....


----------



## manikinrunner (Jun 16, 2020)

Bondo, what do you think about a curb along a gap between driveway and foundation, like Stadry mentioned?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If only the OP had showed us a picture of the situation...


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

manikinrunner said:


> Bondo, what do you think about a curb along a gap between driveway and foundation, like Stadry mentioned?


Ayuh,..... Not really _My_ idea of a fix,......

Seams leak,.... might take awhile, but seams always eventually leak,......


----------



## manikinrunner (Jun 16, 2020)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,..... Not really _My_ idea of a fix,......
> 
> Seams leak,.... might take awhile, but seams always eventually leak,......


Any recommendations? my driveway is .5-2.25" away from the foundation . . . just wanna prevent water intrusion.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

manikinrunner said:


> Any recommendations? my driveway is .5-2.25" away from the foundation . . . just wanna prevent water intrusion.


Ayuh,...... Post #8,....


----------



## Loizok (May 16, 2020)

ZRooster99,

When you say "the backyard has slope".... are we talking about a lawned backyard?

Without seeing photos... My 1st thought based on your description would be to come up with a solution so the water doesn't get to the sidewalk.

Can you place basins and pipes? to divert the water before it gets to that area?

My situation was similar, but only foundation-based, no sidewalk. I placed basins and pipes to get the water as far from my foundation as possible. So far... Dry basement.

Good Luck


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*sometimes we must install external sumps + pump,,, nec requires the pump be on a separate gfci circuit if that's done tho*


----------



## manikinrunner (Jun 16, 2020)

Bondo said:


> manikinrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Any recommendations? my driveway is .5-2.25" away from the foundation . . . just wanna prevent water intrusion.
> ...


I’m not the OP, and don’t have a sloping issue, just a 40-50yo driveway that has settled away from the house. 

There’s old tar and lots of backer rod crammed in the 2” spots but it’s been open to the elements the past few years. I’ve sealed my ground/foundation joints and graded the rest of the the house... the driveway is the last spot.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Just to throw out another idea and worked for me. Think of counter flashing on a chimney. sort of.

I have a brake so could bend my own from coil stock.

Anyway cut a groove in the concrete 1" or so from edge and about 1/2" deep.
I used circular saw with a diamond blade for this part. Angle grinder works as well.
Then same thing on the wall. About 2" up or whatever you like. Think I did a little deeper at 3/4" for this groove. 

Bend coil stock. Which will be like a L shape with 1/2" bends on the ends so it embeds in the grooves.

Then a good caulk in the grooves and back of metal to glue in place. 

Any caulk to me has always been extra protection or temporary if not protected. 
The flashing will be durable and make the caulk seal last.

If walls uneven or dont like the look. Then after you have a great seal worry about that.

Few options off the top of my head. Concrete curb over that. Or for against the wall. 1 x 4 PVC trim board and route the edge for looks. Tapcons to mount and caulk the top edge for looks. Who cares if this caulk joint fails.

Anyway think more like a roofer would.


----------

